# high point



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone has any experience with high point handguns. i was wanting to get one just for a side arm that i can take camping/hunting incase i run into bears, cougars, wolves... ect. i was just wanting something cheap but reliable and i know its ugly but i dont care. and also any opinions on cal.

thanks


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I have had a hipoint 9mm for a couple years now and have shot a couple thousand rounds through it and have not have any problems. It is not the lightest pistol but very rarely jams no matter what kind of ammo I use. I dont have any expeience with the 40 or 45 though but if they are like mine they are reliable and inexpensive.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with morel I dont own one but a buddy does they are not the most accurate or best looking gun, but they are cheap and reliable, according to several gunshops whom I believe ther word is good say they have never had one come back do to any fault of the gun. one rancher I talked to said his bounced around under the seat in a holster for 2 years and when he went to shoot it it was dirty as hell but still fired though I wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I've had a hi point c9 9mm for a couple years now and put around 1000 rounds throught it so far, with all different kinds of ammo. I like the gun a lot for target shooting, it is everything you could ask for in a cheap range gun. HOWEVER i wouldnt recommend it for self defense. Because in my experience it doesn't cycle hollow point defense ammo very reliably, although it cycles fmj ammo just fine.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

> i was wondering if anyone has any experience with high point handguns. i was wanting to get one just for a side arm that i can take camping/hunting incase i run into bears, cougars, wolves... ect. i was just wanting something cheap but reliable and i know its ugly but i dont care. and also any opinions on cal.


No offense, buy something better...there is a reason why they are cheap. You get what you pay for...


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

> No offense, buy something better...there is a reason why they are cheap. You get what you pay for...


any first hand experience with them catfisherman?


----------

